# What Do You Kibble Feeders Feed?



## DieselJunki (Feb 4, 2013)

(Forgive me if this has been a thread before but I did look and didn't see one quite like this.)

I know some people feed all kibble all the time, some put toppers on them, others do kibble and raw throughout the week. Some feed dehydrated. What do you do for your dog? What brand of dog food do you use? Do you feed once or twice a day?

(I know there's already a raw food list recipe list out there so if you don't want to repost that's fine)

If it's a kibble do you add anything to it? (Probiotic Supplements, Enzyme Supplement, Canned Topper, ect.)

Does your dog have allergies making you avoid certain ingredients?

My dog has no allergies (that I know of yet). I switch out different brands or different protein sources about every 1 or 2 months. All my foods are 4/5 star based on the Dog Food Advisor website and I try to stick with grain free. Also since he is a large breed I must be wary of actual calcium levels in the foods (not the minimums) and that limits to what I can get as well.

_At the moment I am feeding Natures Variety Instinct: Rabbit_
*Morning and Night*

A couple spoonfuls of Tripett Canned Food
1 Ounce Answers Raw Goats Milk
1 Table Spoon Coconut Oil
Half a scoop Mercola Probiotic Supplement
Mix well, add kibble, then mix again

*Afternoon* _(since he is still only 13 weeks)_

A couple spoonfuls of Tripett
Warm water
Mix well, add kibble, mix again.


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

I feed grain free dogs food to my dogs because I am 99% sure one of them has a grain allergy. I feed Taste of the Wild, and sometimes Earthborn. I rotate flavors every time I get a new bag. They also receive a fish oil pill twice a day. They get two meals, morning and night. 

Currently I am feeding the fish variety of Taste of the Wild. 

They also get lots of treats for training and sometimes table scraps (but not fed from plates). Every trash night, they get all the left overs from the fridge that are still okay and that are safe for them. They love that night lol.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I use 4health, Wellness, Chicken Soup For The Puppy Lover's Soul, TOTW ..... always rotating although the 4health is pretty much the staple food for the adults. They get fish oil and vitamin E. They also get cooked toppers such as chicken, gizzards, beef liver, turkey meat. They also have some cooked eggs from time to time. I also allow healthy scraps such as fresh or unsalted green beans, peas, carrots, bananas, apples. Sometimes tuna also.

I have one dog with an allergy .... to chicken for a while but seems to be ok with it now. He is really allergic to fragrance in dryer sheets.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Orijen. Mainly because I have used it before and have had good results but also the vet suggested food went horribly and my cat who is severely allergic to gluten has taken a liking to sneaking dog food.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

I feed taste of the wild and fromm gold. I rotate between grain-free and grain inclusive foods. They also get fish oil.
Once a week or so they get a raw meal.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Curious: why are you feeding rabbit if your dog has no known allergies? Unique protein sources (rabbit, kangaroo, etc.) are usually reserved for allergy cases. If you go to them immediately, and there's a problem, you're narrowing the possibilities as far as what your dogs can eat.

I'm currently feeding TOTW Pacific Stream (water added) to my boxer and poodle. They also get 2 supplements: fish oil capsule and Cosequin DS plus MSM (glucosamine, chondroitin, and MSM). 

My allergy dog, Maddie, is fed California Natural Salmon and Peas (water added). She also gets organic, virgin, unrefined coconut oil daily.


----------



## DieselJunki (Feb 4, 2013)

Natures Variety Instinct: Rabbit is the only one out of the regular instinct line that has the appropriate calcium levels for a large breed growing puppy. The other flavors are much to high. However I do rotate to other brands that also have the appropriate calcium levels. But since I've only had him a month haven't had the chance for this bag to run out yet.


----------



## mrsahunter86 (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm currently switching my dogs to nutro max. Terror will be on beef adult, Baby Girl will be on weight control, and Apollo is already completely on large breed puppy food. They all get a little bit of canned food with it(Apollo gets more cuz he needs as many calories as he will eat right now), but Terror is the only one that gets a variety right now of flavors. I feed the adults twice a day and Apollo eats four times a day still. Currently the adults just get a hip and joint vitamin and puppy gets a puppy chewy vitamin all once a day with breakfast. I am going to add canned green tripe I think though, sounds like its definitely good to give them. When Apollo seems to not have much of an appetite sometimes I give him nutri cal to make sure he gets enough. He's eating much better now that I crate him for feeding times though(he was too interested in everyone else's food lol). Other than that all they get is occasional bones with a bit of meat left on them, and treats for training of course.


----------



## DieselJunki (Feb 4, 2013)

What kind of dog is Apollo. Most large breeds are susceptible to dysplasia which is why I watch my large breed puppies calcium intake. To much calcium for a large breed puppy has been linked to dysplasia in fact. Here is a fantastic link to a thread where they talk about large and giant breeds and to much calcium.
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/forums/topic/large-and-giant-breed-puppy-nutrition/

Here is another link to a list someone made that has appropriate calcium level (actual levels not minimums) foods. Some on this list are dehydrated foods so just watch for that. You have to download it but don't worry, there are no viruses in it. I have downloaded it myself on multiple computers and it has been a wonderful help to me and my dog.
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BwApI_dhlbnFY183Q0NVRXlidWc/edit

It really helped me figure out what to be feeding my American Bull Dog. As a matter of fact my breeder suggested the calcium tablets after my dog started to knuckle over and suggested a lower protein diet. Which was a BIG no no. He had to be splinted and that corrected his leg. Meanwhile I changed his diet to something more appropriate for his large breed.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I feed Native level 3 to my two younger dogs and Nutri Source Senior for my old lady.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

I feed* Nature's Variety Instinct* - a high quality and grain free kibble - to both of my dogs. I rotate the protein source with each bag (so monthly). This month/bag they're getting the duck formula, next is beef, then salmon, etc. 

Rarely I add yogurt, cottage cheese, wet food, tripe, etc depending on how I feel and what I have available - however that only happens a couple of times a month.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Nugget came on Purina one and we're currently making the switch to grain free natures domain since its my preferred food for fosters and i got the okay last week! My parents feed natures domain as well to toby and hattie.


----------



## mrsahunter86 (Feb 6, 2013)

DieselJunki said:


> What kind of dog is Apollo. Most large breeds are susceptible to dysplasia which is why I watch my large breed puppies calcium intake. To much calcium for a large breed puppy has been linked to dysplasia in fact. Here is a fantastic link to a thread where they talk about large and giant breeds and to much calcium.
> http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/forums/topic/large-and-giant-breed-puppy-nutrition/
> 
> Here is another link to a list someone made that has appropriate calcium level (actual levels not minimums) foods. Some on this list are dehydrated foods so just watch for that. You have to download it but don't worry, there are no viruses in it. I have downloaded it myself on multiple computers and it has been a wonderful help to me and my dog.
> ...


That is all really good info, thanks! Apollo is an am staff pit mix. According to the weight/age*52 he will be somewere between 65-70 pounds full grown right now. His food has a min. Calcium of 1 and max of 1.5. I did a bit of looking and found that that should be okay as long a I don't supplement with any extra calcium. I'm sure his vitamin probably has calcium in it so I think I will be discontinuing that after I check the label on it.


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

Had a dog with severe allergies for 11 years (he was allergic to corn, poultry, lamb, tomatoes, wool, grass and tree pollens)...We did fine (and the 4 dogs after him) on Solid Gold Millenium (beef) and now Solid Gold Wolf Cub (Bison).... Because one of our dogs 3 years ago arrived eating only raw meat bones and probiotics, now I add yogurt, rice (old dog with no teeth, and its puppy formula for our Bernese Mt dog pup) ground beef as a topper...


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

baby dog eats PC grain free salmon and potato with a tbsp of PC salmon, whitefish, and sweet potato canned. in the morning she also gets mtc oil mixed in. she has severe allergies to pretty much everything. very very few things she can eat.

Gem gets orijen 6 fish plus raw.

the rest of my dogs eat raw.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

I feed Acana grain-free. We rotate through all the formulas that don't have chicken (so beef, then fish, then lamb/duck). My dog got itchy skin and gunky eyes on a grain free food with chicken, so I don't feed foods with it anymore. 

No toppings here. She gets a fish oil pill every morning and a vitamin e pill 3 days a week. Sometimes I add water to the kibble, but not always.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I feed Wellness Core kibble, with either Merrick's canned - usually Before The Grain 96% chicken, beef, or buffalo. Once in a rare while I will feed Wingalings (also Merrick's canned). If I'm out of canned, I'll substitute a raw egg. Once in a blue moon I might add a splash of chicken broth. 

Mostly, though, it's kibble with one can lasting 4 dogs 2 days as a topper. I'm lazy. Doctoring my dog's food very much isn't a high priority for me.


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

Juneau and Sasha get Diamond Naturals Chicken & Rice. Conker gets Nature's Variety Instinct Raw Boost Chicken.

All the dogs get scraps, raw bones/meat, eggs, pancakes, etc. 
Conker will be switched to a different food when he's done with this bag of Instinct. He does not stay on any one brand/formula, I change it every bag. He also gets a variety of supplements; fish oils, vitamin E, glucosamine/chondroitin, MSM, ground roasted chicory root (prebiotic), probiotics, various herbs for joints. 
I rotate what DN formula the Girls get every bag, they will either get Extreme Athlete or Beef & Rice next. They used to get Taste of the Wild but the family Matriarch doesn't want to pay for it anymore so they got downgraded. (Actually, right now Juneau and Sasha are working their way through a baby cow...)


----------



## moluno (Apr 29, 2009)

Juno at the moment is on Canine Caviar Wild Ocean. I was suspecting food allergies with her so we went high quality, limited ingredient, grain free and potato free... but her issues seemed to have completely cleared up as winter set in, so I'm guessing her allergies are just environmental. She is fed twice a day. No added supplements. 

Lucy is fed Fromm Beef Frittata. Twice a day. No real reason, she does fine on every food she's ever been on - but she freaking loves this stuff. 

Happy is on Fromm Gold Senior. Twice a day. She's my adopted senior and I wanted something good quality without breaking the bank, and something that would help her shed a few pounds. She gets fish oil and Wapiti Labs Mobility added. 

I used to occasionally add a little bit of canned food for an extra treat and variety, but it's been a while since they've been spoiled with that!


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

A currently eats Fromm Grain Free Game Bird recipe. I will probably be rotating between the other Fromm Grain Free recipes. I add pure sockeye salmon oil to her breakfast. She also gets 1.5 tablets of brewer's yeast and garlic supplement (for the health benefits as well as flea/tick prevention). I supplement her with raw veggies (like carrots and broccoli) and dehydrated sweet potatoes. She also gets plain greek yogurt and fresh ground unsalted organic peanut butter occasionally (I mix them together and freeze blobs of it - I call them her Popsicles. Haha) I also sometimes give her some cooked chicken.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Whatever I get my hands on. I keep a stash of high quality dog food and raw around and toss whatever to them every day. I try to keep several protein sources. And I do feed novel protein too.

Right now the staple kibble is Acana Ranchlands. Just finished a bag of Blue Wilderness chicken. This week they've had weruva canned chicken and then the turkey/duck. Will probably get some tripette this weekend. Yesterday they had freeze-dried Instinct venison raw patties. I have some Stella and Chewy's lamb raw patties defrosting for tonight. Other things I feed- 'real raw', dehydrated raw (THK right nwo but Summer hates it...), ground meat, in particular venison, scraps if I have good ones for them, all sorts of brands of canned foods, probably more.

I like the variety approach very much. We have never had any allergies. I ran out of glucosamine supplements but they usually get that too.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

georgiapeach said:


> Curious: why are you feeding rabbit if your dog has no known allergies? Unique protein sources (rabbit, kangaroo, etc.) are usually reserved for allergy cases. If you go to them immediately, and there's a problem, you're narrowing the possibilities as far as what your dogs can eat.


I like feeding them as much variety as possible. I believe it is much healthier than feeding a single brand and single protein source for their lifetime. Even if a single brand is deemed to be a completely balanced diet they all contain different amounts of nutrients. I also do not believe the argument that feeding kangaroo or rabbit or venison or whatever will make a dog's allergies worse. Our dogs that have had stomach sensitivities are the ones that were not given a high variety diet.


----------



## LOSt (Aug 7, 2010)

For those of you that rotate dry foods how do you do it? I thought that constantly changing foods will give them an upset stomach.. 

Currently Roxy is on California naturals Lamb and Rice, but i think she's been showing signs of being allergic to the rice.. so I bought a bag of Nutrisca (Lamb and chickpeas) at the store.. but I dont know if im really gonna stick with it in the long run.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I just rotate flavors in the same brand. There is usually no stomach upset when I do this. I feed Orijen


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

When I first started rotating food (just dry kibble at the time) I stayed in one brand and rotated protein sources. I would mix the two together for a while. 

Mia's been on a rotated diet her whole life and never had an issue. Summer originally had some minor issues but mostly from going from a crap food (her old owner's house) to a higher quality food. 

Nowadays I just switch every bag to something else. It depends on what is stocked but the rules are usually 30-35% protein and a different protein source than the previous bag. I do not mix the food at all, just start them up when the other runs out. We never have stomach problems.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

I rotate brand/protein source with every bag, so every 3-4 weeks and i dont switch gradually anymore. My one dog used to be very sensitive and got an upset stomach after every little piece of unusually food. Ever since i started rotating that issue is gone.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I currently feed Orijen, plus Sojos Grain Free Mix (a dehyrated veggie type mix that I add meat to). I may switch to full kibble some day, but he really enjoys the wet food and I like that it's less processed than kibble or canned wet food, and it gives him extra water.

I was giving Nature's Miracle supplement, since it was recommended by the Sojos people if the meat you add to their food is cooked. Now that I'm out I'm going to see if I notice changes to his coat before buying some more. I'll probably look into other options too.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Hamilton eats Fromm Gold Adult Formula. He doesn't have any issues we're aware of. He's happy and healthy!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Ginger: morning: eats a couple days of THK's Embark then a couple days of Darwin's pre made raw. Dinner: Dr Tim's Pursuit with Wellness Cores 95% meat for topper

Gemma: both meals: THK's Embark. I'm adding Bravo pre made raw to her meals to transition over for one meal.

Boone: morning: Darwin's pre made raw. Afternoon: Brothers Complete Allergy with same Wellness as a topper.

In the morning, all get Mercolas digestive enzymes and probiotics, salmon oil (coconut oil a couple times a week), acv, Bug Off Garlic and pumpkin. Gemma and Boone get K9 Liquid health in the mornings.


----------



## jbuck92 (Sep 28, 2011)

My girlfriend and I feed our 3 y/o Aussie and 9 m/o Mini-Dachsund Blue Wilderness Chicken at the moment. We were doing Original Wellness Core and have since rotated. They both absolutely love the Blue Wilderness and we will be sticking with this for probably another 2 months until we rotate back to Wellness (most likely). We don't currently add anything into their food, but will be starting to add glucosamine/chondroitin pills soon due to Dachsund back problems and the fact that both of our dogs are very active (Agility once a week, regular walks, long periods of running while playing fetch almost daily). 

They've never had any stomach issues with either of the foods when switching between the two, or when they are fully switched over. It seems like they enjoy the Blue Wilderness Chicken a bit more than the Wellness Core Original, however. Andy (our Dachshund) seemed to get a little tired of the Wellness after only a month of it.


----------



## DieselJunki (Feb 4, 2013)

LOSt said:


> For those of you that rotate dry foods how do you do it? I thought that constantly changing foods will give them an upset stomach..
> 
> Currently Roxy is on California naturals Lamb and Rice, but i think she's been showing signs of being allergic to the rice.. so I bought a bag of Nutrisca (Lamb and chickpeas) at the store.. but I dont know if im really gonna stick with it in the long run.


I've heard people suggest transitioning to new bags of food gradually for the first couple of new bags. Then after that switching cold turkey is fine. However some people just switch cold turkey right off the bat and the dog is fine. It really depends on the dog. I know when I started to add Tripett to Moose's food he started to have very soft stools. It worried me but I stuck by it for a week and they firmed up. I haven't switched kibble with him yet but the next bag will be Fromms. I plan on saving a bit of his old stuff just in case it doesn't go well and I can't get to the store ( it's 30 minutes away D: ) for a few days.


----------



## Chief502 (Dec 3, 2012)

I currently feed my 1 yr old English Bull Terrier, *Taste of the Wild*. I have switched him between the High Prairie and Pacific Stream formulas thus far. He hasn't had any stomach issues as I just switched flavors cold turkey. He isn't a picky eater. I supplement with Nutri-Vet Hip&Joint. He gets two pills a day via the instructions on the bottle. I noticed, though that a nearby pet store carries Innova. I kinda wanted to research more on the brand as I've heard that is a good brand as well.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Sydney eats Taste of the Wild, and I usually buy her a new flavor/formula each time except for the "Southwest Canyon" formula. She didn't care for that one when she tried it.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Fromm. We've been rotating through the formulas since, September-ish, maybe? I love the brand, Jackson loves the taste, and he's been doing well on it. Before that, he ate Acana. Right now, I have a bag of Fromm Adult Gold and Fromm Grain-Free Beef Fritta. He prefers the taste of the Beef so we use those (plus they're super tiny) for treat toy puzzles, Kongs, etc, and then use it as a meal probably 3 days a week. The other days, we feed the Gold Adult. So we're kinda just doing a rotation thing. I can't decide if he does better on grain-free or not.... his poops a bit softer on the grain-free. We'll try the Surf and Turf or Salmon grain-free bag next.

As far as canned, usually one of his meals is mixed with can. Either Precise or Weruva.

Occasionally, he'll get some eggs mixed in with a meal, or some yogurt, or chicken.


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

My two are on EVO. We rotate between Turkey & Chicken and Red Meat formulas.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Laurelin said:


> Whatever I get my hands on. I keep a stash of high quality dog food and raw around and toss whatever to them every day. I try to keep several protein sources. And I do feed novel protein too.
> 
> Right now the staple kibble is Acana Ranchlands. Just finished a bag of Blue Wilderness chicken. This week they've had weruva canned chicken and then the turkey/duck. Will probably get some tripette this weekend. Yesterday they had freeze-dried Instinct venison raw patties. I have some Stella and Chewy's lamb raw patties defrosting for tonight. Other things I feed- 'real raw', dehydrated raw (THK right nwo but Summer hates it...), ground meat, in particular venison, scraps if I have good ones for them, all sorts of brands of canned foods, probably more.
> 
> ...


We feed back to basics pork right now & it's the only food that Josefina has eaten with or without anything added (other then water because they tend to choke on it if I give it to them dry :/

I was feeding natures variety but they had some recall problems so I switched. Before that it was taste of the wild & they changed their formulas so much that my dogs wouldn't eat it anymore so I switched

How did you like BB wilderness? I was thinking about trying it by I want to know if you liked it


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

One dog gets Van Patton's limited ingredient fish and sweet potato. Another get Earthborn coastal catch and will switch her to Wellness core reduce fat by the next bag. The rest anything but the low quality budget food. I just switch when the bag runs out. No digestive problems are noted on the switch. The one on patton's get a probiotic daily along with Dasaquin with MSM supplement. 

Through work I was given several cases of canned dog food, so my LGD are living the high life for now.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Gypsy is on Taste of the Wild, Pacific Stream formula, at current. We typically rotate, but she does best on TotW, so we've been on that straight for a few months now.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Gypsy is on Taste of the Wild, Pacific Stream formula, at current. We typically rotate, but she does best on TotW, so we've been on that straight for a few months now.


I tend to stick with one brand til i see a reason to change (allergy issue, ingredient change etc...) right now we are on B2B pork & they love it!!! I try not to rotate too much because it makes Josefina picky :/


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Buffy eats Annamaet Option twice a day. In the morning she gets it plain. At night, she'll either get a small amount of whatever meat we're having for dinner with it, or something like a little parmesan cheese sprinkled on top, just to give her some variety.

She doesn't have any allergies that I know of, but did get a little flaky skin when she was on Natural Balance Ultra as a older puppy. She was on TotW Salmon and Lamb formulas for about a year, and did great on them, but I switched to Annamaet because I like the ingredients and company better. Sometimes I think of switching her with one of the other Annamaet grain-inclusive formulas, but haven't yet.


----------



## jbuck92 (Sep 28, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> How did you like BB wilderness? I was thinking about trying it by I want to know if you liked it


I'm feeding BB wilderness Chicken at the moment and both of mine absolutely love it! The dachshund seems like he is starting to get a bit picky about it just in the last few weeks, but he's a bit more stubborn when it comes to food variety. Our Aussie eats the BB wilderness every day like it's the first time he has ever tasted it. Never had any stomach issues or allergy issues on it either, but YMMV.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Here is a question: I was going to try EVO or one of those ... But as you know, their company was bought out by P& G... So does a merger (like how C&P & Merrick merged) or buyout impact how to choose a food? Evo seems to be the same great food it always was.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

I've recently gone from feeding all raw to feeding kibble. My wild bunch is getting 4Health (lg. breed formula for adults or salmon/potato) along with vit. C, E, probiotic digestive enzymes, omega-3, DE, ground pumpkins seeds and garlic added. Once a week or so I'll add an egg for everyone. They do still get raw once a week.
For treats I usually give chicken feet or, sometimes, hearts or gizzards.
Oh, I work for a school district and sometimes the central kitchen will call me with fruits/veggies they're going to throw out (they know i'm on a ranch with lots of critters). Anyway, sometimes I get too much to feed to the livestock or chickens right away, don't have enough fridge space to store it for more than a couple/few days. So, I'll put the veggies into the food processor, have it chopped fine, and mix it with the dog's food. I've found they especially looooove squash and zucchini.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

reynosa_k9's said:


> I've recently gone from feeding all raw to feeding kibble. My wild bunch is getting 4Health (lg. breed formula for adults or salmon/potato) along with vit. C, E, probiotic digestive enzymes, omega-3, DE, ground pumpkins seeds and garlic added. Once a week or so I'll add an egg for everyone. They do still get raw once a week.
> For treats I usually give chicken feet or, sometimes, hearts or gizzards.
> Oh, I work for a school district and sometimes the central kitchen will call me with fruits/veggies they're going to throw out (they know i'm on a ranch with lots of critters). Anyway, sometimes I get too much to feed to the livestock or chickens right away, don't have enough fridge space to store it for more than a couple/few days. So, I'll put the veggies into the food processor, have it chopped fine, and mix it with the dog's food. I've found they especially looooove squash and zucchini.


mine dont really like veggies LOL, i had one dog that loved carrots, Izze (RIP  ) 

where in tx are you? I am in the Selma right now but our ranch is in the gilett area


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

dogdragoness said:


> mine dont really like veggies LOL, i had one dog that loved carrots, Izze (RIP  )
> 
> where in tx are you? I am in the Selma right now but our ranch is in the gilett area


I was really surprised mine liked veggies. As for carrots; they will eat those as well but I think it's only because I feed them to the horses and goats and they want to have everything anyone else gets. They're really nothing more than a bunch of food hogs. lol

I'm in Alamo, waaaaay down in the Tip o' Texas, the Rio Grande Valley. I just moved here from Reynosa, MX (just across the border) 1 1/2yrs ago.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Currently, mine are eating Acana Duck & Pear kibble topped with either Primal freeze dried or Stella & Chewy's freeze dried mixed with Mercola probiotics or Fresh Digest and some water (to rehydrate the freeze dried). Sometimes I'll add in supplements...Standard Process Renal for Lucy and Standard Process Cardio for the Cavs. I plan on giving them coconut oil again (I do this off and on). I was using various canned foods as toppers, like Weruva, Wellness Stews, Instinct, etc. but I like the way the dogs are responding to the freeze dried toppers better, i.e. digestive wise, tearing, anal glands and stools, etc. I recently had a sample box of The Honest Kitchen Embark and added it as a topper for a few meals and the dogs liked it and did fine digestive wise with it so I'll probably add that in the rotation. (I do know they had a recall recently but I still may give them a chance as I feel they are a trustworthy company). Fromm and Instinct, maybe Orijen in the future, are other kibbles I use in their rotation.


----------



## Swiss SD (Feb 21, 2013)

I am currently feeding my three sheherds on Royal Canin german shepherd junior 30. They are 9-8 months. I have tried other foods with bad results.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

StellaLucyDesi said:


> Currently, mine are eating Acana Duck & Pear kibble topped with either Primal freeze dried or Stella & Chewy's freeze dried mixed with Mercola probiotics or Fresh Digest and some water (to rehydrate the freeze dried). Sometimes I'll add in supplements...Standard Process Renal for Lucy and Standard Process Cardio for the Cavs. I plan on giving them coconut oil again (I do this off and on). I was using various canned foods as toppers, like Weruva, Wellness Stews, Instinct, etc. but I like the way the dogs are responding to the freeze dried toppers better, i.e. digestive wise, tearing, anal glands and stools, etc. I recently had a sample box of The Honest Kitchen Embark and added it as a topper for a few meals and the dogs liked it and did fine digestive wise with it so I'll probably add that in the rotation. (I do know they had a recall recently but I still may give them a chance as I feel they are a trustworthy company). Fromm and Instinct, maybe Orijen in the future, are other kibbles I use in their rotation.


Do you post elsewhere as Jan-mom-2-cavs???????


----------



## Marlania (Feb 23, 2013)

My old man of the bunch has been been on Evo Senior for the last couple of months. My others have been eating Diamond Naturals because it, along with Blue Buffalo, give them the least amount of gas. When you have 5 dogs, gas fumes can kill a person LOL. They've had a variety of brands over the years also. Wellness, Wellness Core, Castor & Pollux (that didn't work for them at all), Taste of the Wild are a few I've used on and off in the past.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 23, 2013)

I feed Nutrisource Performance to my three big dogs and my little BC is eating BB Wilderness Salmon with a little Sojos.
Looking into Dr. Tim's Pursuit possibly for all four dogs.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

dogloverforlife said:


> I feed Nutrisource Performance to my three big dogs and my little BC is eating BB Wilderness Salmon with a little Sojos.
> Looking into Dr. Tim's Pursuit possibly for all four dogs.


I've been feeding Pursuit to one of mine for a few months, with good results!


----------



## saitenyo (Sep 9, 2011)

My dog eats primarily canned (Nature's Variety and Wellness in a few different flavors, about 1/4 small can twice a day) with a kibble topper. Although lately I've started leaving the kibble out of his normal meals and reserving it for treats and puzzle games throughout the day. He gets probably about a tbsp or two of kibble throughout the day and we rotate between Acana Ranchlands and Grasslands.

We tried Orijen kibbles and higher protein canned originally (since I'm a big believer in grainfree and high protein for my cats) but Tyrion didn't do well on them for whatever reason. 

I also supplement with fresh fruit and veggies here and there. Not on any particular schedule, just give him a few scraps when I'm cooking sometimes.


----------



## VanLeeRet (Feb 23, 2013)

InkedMarie said:


> I've been feeding Pursuit to one of mine for a few months, with good results!


Dr. Tim's is a really good food. One of the best.


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> Here is a question: I was going to try EVO or one of those ... But as you know, their company was bought out by P& G... So does a merger (like how C&P & Merrick merged) or buyout impact how to choose a food? Evo seems to be the same great food it always was.


I really like EVO. I didn't feed it before the buyout, only after, and I am satisfied with it, despite P&G's nasty rep, to feed it again. I don't let a buyout or merger affect wither I will feed a food in rotation or not, I let how my dogs do on the food determine that. If they do good, it stays in. If they do bad, I simply don't use it again.
I've got a bag of it in the freezer actually, that I am going to use for a backpacking trip this spring.


----------



## VanLeeRet (Feb 23, 2013)

dogdragoness said:


> Here is a question: I was going to try EVO or one of those ... But as you know, their company was bought out by P& G... So does a merger (like how C&P & Merrick merged) or buyout impact how to choose a food? Evo seems to be the same great food it always was.


Natura is the only food company that has sold out, but there is definitely a double standard for things like that and recalls. In some cases, the recalls and ownership changes are rationalized away.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

I feed a rotation of Acana (grain free and grain inclusive), Lifetime (Canadian brand), and President's Choice NUTRITION FIRST (Canadian brand) along with eggs, meaty bones, organs, and sardines. Our elder Poodle/Bichon refuses to eat kibble (who can blame him), so he gets canned President's Choice NUTRITION FIRST Lamb formula along with fresh raw meats and bones.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I feed NutriSource Grain Free. I rotate between Chicken and Lamb. Best stools I've ever had from my dogs, great coats, one of the few foods I've been able to find that has no beet pulp


----------



## CmpRacer (Feb 26, 2013)

My dog has a lot of tummy issues. The best food for him I found is Blue


----------

